# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Is there a published version of Princeton Uni.'s Textbook?

## baltaaa

Hi guys! 
i have just registered in this site, although i was visiting the pages for quite some time. 
i have started taking Russian lessons. and i dont like the books in my country. most of you must have known about princeton university's sla 101 and sla 105 lessons on the net. i am searching for those books, i mean the published ones, but i cant find it enywhere on the net. ( if i am not wrong the author must be *David Freedel* ).  
does anyone know about a published version of these courses? in which bookstores? i really liked the teaching way and recommend the course for beginners.

----------


## NeveRtheDon

http://www.princeton.edu/russian there are all lessons.

----------


## baltaaa

yeah, i was talking about those lessons. i am looking for the book itself. is there anything like that? anyways, thanks for the reply NeveRtheDon.

----------


## dfreedel

There is no published version of the textbook.  I never got around to that, and now I am no longer in the field.  Hope you enjoy the book. 
(If you're interested, I did make some changes in some of the texts, but I have not made new recordings.  I can send you copies of the updated texts.) 
David Freedel

----------


## baltaaa

> There is no published version of the textbook.  I never got around to that, and now I am no longer in the field.  Hope you enjoy the book. 
> (If you're interested, I did make some changes in some of the texts, but I have not made new recordings.  I can send you copies of the updated texts.) 
> David Freedel

  *i would really like that*  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Baltaa = revenge?

----------


## baltaaa

> Baltaa = revenge?

 no it is not revenge, and nothing really something about it   ::

----------


## Rtyom

*relief*   ::

----------


## an'ka banan'ka

*This post is for dfreedel:* 
I PM'd you but I don't know if worked, so I'm posting this as well. Sorry for any duplicates! 
To dfreedel,
First, I  want to say thank you and that I also think you are really awesome for putting an ENTIRE course on the web for free! And especially since it's sooo thorough and excellent---plus you actually make it a fun read! I think learning things shouldn't always have to come with a credit card. So, I commend you for making your course available to the masses! 
I have one question, however. Do you have answer-keys for all the exercises? Are they published somewhere else on the web? Or no? I am one of those people that just doesn't feel confident in my answers (even if I totally know the material) unless I have something to check it against.  
Thanks again!

----------


## charlestonian

To an'ka banan'ka: You are the whole year late with your reply  ::

----------

